# Job at Australian Stock Report



## Family_Guy (15 June 2008)

Just noticed in the Age that there is a Sales Exec job going at ASR. Is it a good company? Anyone here worked there before? Does anyone actually use the ASR and is it a good product?
Cheers in advance


----------



## sam76 (15 June 2008)

If you like hounding and intimidating people then go for it.


----------



## pattyp (15 June 2008)

"If you like hounding and intimidating people then go for it."

LMAO - That is so true... I was a member, report was pretty good, but added very little to my own trading and analysis, so I canned it...

One of their reps called me, gave me a huge speech, then proceed to "Sign me up" again... and I just said no-way... I'm not interested thanks. The dude chucked the BIGGEST sad at me over the phone. It reminded me of when one of my younger siblings' would get angry at me, tell me they hate me, and threaten me with silent treatment.... He was probably having a bad day 

In summary, their report(s) is very educational for a novice... But I probably don't think its worth the price they charge. Sometimes they offer 50% off and thats the offer I took... My renewal was gonna be full price... No chance!

A job is a job I guess... U Could do much worse!

Cheers.


----------



## kenny (15 June 2008)

Family_Guy,

Sales positions are much more enjoyable where the product you are representing is well supported by the staff and management, something you believe is good value and easy to sell. I'm sure you know all that. Have you made a cold call to them as a potential client and see how they operate?

What do you think of their product?

My experience is much like Pat's unfortunately so I can't add much more there.

Good luck,

Kenny


----------



## grace (15 June 2008)

kenny said:


> Family_Guy,
> 
> Sales positions are much more enjoyable where the product you are representing is well supported by the staff and management, something you believe is good value and easy to sell. I'm sure you know all that. Have you made a cold call to them as a potential client and see how they operate?
> 
> ...




Yes, I got the same person obviously who talked to patty and kenny (it must be part of their training).  They treated me much the same way, and chucked a tantrum when I didn't sign up!


----------



## Family_Guy (15 June 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I wasn't specifically after the job. I recently chucked my job in and was flicking thru the job ads and came across it. I've always been in sales but don't like the pushy stuff......which is part of my hatred for certain selling industries, including RE, Car sales and anything that cold sells or has hard commission sales structures. Anyway, you've all answered my question. Cheers. Will just have to sit in front of the computer come Monday morning.


----------



## trishan9390 (15 June 2008)

Worst report company ever. For the last couple of months, you would've made more money by doing the opposite of what they said and that's a fact not my opinion...


----------



## pattyp (15 June 2008)

trishan9390 said:


> Worst report company ever. For the last couple of months, you would've made more money by doing the opposite of what they said and that's a fact not my opinion...




trishan9390 - That is hilarious... But also sad... 

When I was a member, their hit ratio on CFD report was average at best... But based on Capital allocation ratios, the 50% winning, when compared to the 50% losing, was profitable... XJO (AUSSIE200) trades were very good. They seemed to hit 2/3, which was very profitable.

They told me when I joined that they had a proprietary software system that picked trades for them... Then they review by the ASR managers and choose the best. It was probably similar s/w that hedge funds use and were being killed by throughout the recent crash.

ASR was 2-yrs Ago (AKA bull market, rising tide raises all boats, etc)... Sad to hear that their results have gone down hill...

Regards,
Pat


----------



## Bort (24 April 2014)

I wouldn't agree that this is the worst report going.

Punters have got to understand these guys receive money to throw ideas out like the TAB racing channel pundits. i'm not saying these guys throw any old thing out. You don't bet on every race that comes up but I know people who went with ASR took up every rec and never got out of any...going to work real well.


----------

